# Apply fungicide after mowing



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I haven't been able to cut until today because of all of the heavy rain we've gotten in Michigan since the weekend. My cut was interrupted today, and I have to cut the front yard twice and the backyard again tomorrow in order to get the height down to 3 1/2 inches.

The forecast calls for rain virtually every day for the next week. I'm not sure what I'm dealing with here, but I do see some areas that might become problematic with fungus. Headway G was applied on 25 May. I just bought some Scott's Disease Ex and want to put it down.

Do I need to wait the recommended two days after mowing before applying fungicide?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Is this dollar spot or something else?


----------



## LawnMavrik (Sep 22, 2020)

The intervals/ wait period between mowing and a lot of fungicide and herbicides have mostly to do with managing the amount of stress on the turf. If your lawn is healthy I don't see any reason to wait two days before or after mowing.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Found this link from the MSU coop website:
http://www.msuturfdiseases.net/id-tool/

The first two pics doesn't look like fungus or maybe in later stages. Do you have a pic of the area that's affected? Does it seem like it's spreading?

The last pic closely resembles leaf spot.
http://www.msuturfdiseases.net/details/_/leaf_spot_7/

Pics for comparison


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

LawnMavrik said:


> The intervals/ wait period between mowing and a lot of fungicide and herbicides have mostly to do with managing the amount of stress on the turf. If your lawn is healthy I don't see any reason to wait two days before or after mowing.


That makes perfect sense, thank you.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Found this link from the MSU coop website:
> http://www.msuturfdiseases.net/id-tool/
> 
> The first two pics doesn't look like fungus or maybe in later stages. Do you have a pic of the area that's affected? Does it seem like it's spreading?
> ...


I do have melting out (maybe not getting worse) which might have been left over from watering in the sod last September. There is quite a build up of thatch from it as well.

I'm not sure if it is spreading, or just more prominent due to the higher humidity/ increased rainfall for days on end.

This is what the area looked like in the early part of spring, that I talked about back then.

Where I live, almost every lawn has some type of disease right now, but most people cut too short (to mow less) and I keep mine at 4". 








Here is a close-up of the area, but it isn't really visible unless I move the grass around with my hand. Also a picture maybe 15' above ground which doesn't look too bad to me.

If it is just fungus in later stages, treated with Headway G already, as long as I keep treating it, dethatch and aerate in the fall, I should be good right?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I forgot that leaf spot and melting out have similar characteristics but are different. My fertilizing company identified and treated it as melting out.

Since Propiconazole was used initially, should I switch to something else, Disease Ex or BioAdvanced Fungus Control? I am looking for something granular.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I forgot that leaf spot and melting out have similar characteristics but are different. My fertilizing company identified and treated it as melting out.
> 
> Since Propiconazole was used initially, should I switch to something else, Disease Ex or BioAdvanced Fungus Control? I am looking for something granular.


You've got 2 considerations:

-Rotation of active ingredients

-AI and what diseases they prevent.

For the first one, you used Headway the first time. Both Azoxy and Propi have limits to how many consecutive uses you can utilize. Make sure you know these first. The labels of the DiseaseEx and Bioadvanced (Azoxystrobin and Porpiconazole respectively) may or may not tell you this info (I don't think the Scotts label does). Other labels for similar products will tell you. So, too, might the fungicide guide on here. If you use either one, it won't be a true rotation. You'll be applying one AI consecutively, but the other will be skipped. The skipped AI will be less likely to build resistance. But...you'll miss out on the synergy between the two AIs. The dual modes of action help to reduce resistance to either used alone. Which is better (repeating the dual formula or trying to skip on one) is a tough call, and that's where expert advice from certain very experienced people on this site may come into play. Unfortunately, I don't think the person who wrote the guide is still here. You could consult the University extension pdf file that g-man posted a link to (in that thread), though.

For the second consideration, you can use the fungicide guide here to help in the decision.

Or you could switch to another AI all together.

Or repeat the Headway once more. But then after that, I believe you'll need something entirely different for a potential 3rd app.

Note: The formula of the precursor product to the current version of the Bioadvanced with Propiconazole (liquid) had something in it...I think a surfactant or something...maybe an oil...that could damage turf in high heat. Not all Propi formulas have that ingredient (whatever it was). I assume the current version still has it. It would say if there's a heat restriction or not.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Wow that is a lot to take in. I knew rotation was important, but not after so few applications. I'm glad you told me that.

Looking at Domyown.com I found Clearys 3336 DG Lite Granular Fungicide with Thiophanate-methyl 2.08% (which I am not familiar with). I only know of Azoxystrobin and Propiconazole.

I do know that the fertilizing company did tell me that if I required a follow up treatment that they would switch to something else (ingredient wise). I reached out to them earlier today and should hear back by the end of the week. Everything they use comes from Site One, which I might consult with as well.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

^+1 on @Green's comments.



Jeff_MI84 said:


> I forgot that leaf spot and melting out have similar characteristics but are different. My fertilizing company identified and treated it as melting out.


It could have very well been melting out if it was during the spring (cool temps), leaf spot is more likely in the summer (warm temps). Headway G is a great fungicide and would've treated/prevented both melting out and leaf spot for the period of it's effectiveness.
https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/leaf_spot_in_turf


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Wow that is a lot to take in. I knew rotation was important, but not after so few applications. I'm glad you told me that.
> 
> Looking at Domyown.com I found Clearys 3336 DG Lite Granular Fungicide with Thiophanate-methyl 2.08% (which I am not familiar with). I only know of Azoxystrobin and Propiconazole.
> 
> I do know that the fertilizing company did tell me that if I required a follow up treatment that they would switch to something else (ingredient wise). I reached out to them earlier today and should hear back by the end of the week. Everything they use comes from Site One, which I might consult with as well.


Being a rookie like you to fungicides, when I need to rotate, I rotate between Headway and Thiophanate-methyl, just because I bought both years ago and rarely use fungicides and am not going to go buy a ton of formulas that I rarely use. I also have an unopened bag of plain Scotts granular Azoxystrobin purchased last year, and a partly used bottle of the Bioadvanced Propiconazole (mine is older and says Bayer) that you mentioned. The different formulas have different strengths. According to tgreen, T-methyl is so-so on brown patch. The fungicide guide ranks it slightly better than that on brown patch. I know Propiconazole is good on rust and dollar spot. Propiconazole also acts as a PGR.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I think I might try the Thiophanate-methyl, if they can't come out sooner with a different application. I might as well have a few different types on hand, so next year I'm ready for it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Melting out does make sense, apparently the conditions for it where there in September when I was watering. Having been newish to sod, hi almost slightly overwatered it with the cooler temperatures. My sod installer told me to drastically cut back, and that's probably what ended up happening was the melting out and it might have just stayed in the lawn over the winter.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

LawnMavrik said:


> The intervals/ wait period between mowing and a lot of fungicide and herbicides have mostly to do with managing the amount of stress on the turf. If your lawn is healthy I don't see any reason to wait two days before or after mowing.


This. Get it down ASAP and rotate between AI.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm sorry, AI stands for what exactly?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I'm sorry, AI stands for what exactly?


 Lawn Acronyms / Glossary


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Active Ingredient, wow that should have been super obvious to me.


----------

